# service books for la marzocco



## darren (Oct 30, 2011)

We are looking for a service guide or book so we can learn to maintain our own machines. If there are any, where can we get them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which models will you be supporting Darren?


----------



## darren (Oct 30, 2011)

3 group linea and 3 group gb5


----------

